# End Times Lookout: Any "Syria in Bible Prophecy" books, tracts, audio sermons yet?



## R Harris (Sep 4, 2013)

With the Syria war talk at fever pitch right now, has anyone yet seen or heard a "Syria in Bible Prophecy" book, tract, or internet viral audio sermon that has surfaced yet?

Knowing the Dispensational's penchant to never miss a good marketing opportunity, I think something has got to be in the works already.

If Hitchcock puts anything out in the next 2-4 weeks, I just might go ballistic and have to pay him a visit (his church is one mile from my house).
However, I will pray to the Lord to be constrained.


----------



## R Harris (Sep 14, 2013)

Well, Gary DeMar has discovered a few. Here is the link:

The Isaiah 17 Damascus Bible prophecy has been fulfilled - The American Vision

Apparently there are several dispensationalist authors who claim that modern day Damascus is the Damascus being referred to in Isaiah 17.
As the above article demonstrates, this claim is easily debunked, even by other dispensationalists.


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 14, 2013)

A few dispensational pals have mentioned that Putin might be the coming Antichrist. I try not to interact with that literature too much.


----------

